# Vanzolinii availability?



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello I was just wondering if these were available anywhere in the US. Thanks!

http://www.dartfrog.co.uk/images/frogs/dendrobates/r-vanzolinii.jpg


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Bananaman said:


> Hello I was just wondering if these were available anywhere in the US. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.dartfrog.co.uk/images/frogs/dendrobates/r-vanzolinii.jpg


i believe sean stew of herpetologic.net is importing or has imported some and you can check out his site for availability. besides that i know a few froggers may already have them in their possessions. gorgeous frogs indeed. 
kristy


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Great! Thank you Kristy, yea they definitely caught me eye 

-Eric


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

welcome, no prob, anytime. kristy


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

I have never seen or heard of that frog before. Now I really wish I wouldn't have seen it  lol. I want some of those they are very nice looking frogs.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

If you do find them....they are not cheap. They're not the best begginer frog, too.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

They were available at Frog Day last month in Phoenix.

If your really interested you might try FD next year in central California. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Sean was sold out but he is taking names incase he has extra or deals fall through.
Jason


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the info everyone =). I sent an email to Sean to see if I could get on some sort of waiting list, I would love to get some of the beauties someday - and im planning on going to the next FD =)

Thanks again!

-Eric


----------

